# Montecristo (Cuba) Petit Tubos Cigar Review - Nice start for MC world



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A very nice Marevas for a relaxed afternoon. It burn well with a dry, grassy start...the final don't give big emotions but it's a bit more interest...

Read the full review here: Montecristo (Cuba) Petit Tubos Cigar Review - Nice start for MC world


----------

